# Greenup Dam hybrid fishing



## Jimmyjam2 (Apr 9, 2021)

Ok folks, Wife has moved me lock stock and barrel to Wheelersburg Ohio. I have fished Lake Cumberland for Striper and love it.
These days I'm older. I am looking for info about hybrids near Greenup. Would be a newbie to this particular species but I consider myself
a decent fisherman. I have lots of Rod and Reel compos and many types of artificials. Just looking for info to speed the learning curve.
I notice there is not a lot of recent info here. I hope I can fuel some new conversations on the subject. Thanks in advance for any advice.
Jimmyjam2


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

Some guys got butthurt about people posting Greenup Dam fishing updates here, so it's fairly abandoned.
If you stop at the dam, there are plenty of friendly fishermen who could give you some tips. I just doubt much info will be posted here.

GL


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Geeee,,,, that's sad to hear? I guess it WAS a fine bunch of sharing fishermen down there!? :<(


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Jimmyjam2 said:


> I notice there is not a lot of recent info here


Use the search button, type in Greenup dam or Ohio river hybrids and you can still find tons of useful info-- Imo. You could also check the hybrid/ striper sub- forum for general tips and info.
Now into the next several weeks should be prime time to fish for them.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

Jimmyjam2 said:


> Ok folks, Wife has moved me lock stock and barrel to Wheelersburg Ohio. I have fished Lake Cumberland for Striper and love it.
> These days I'm older. I am looking for info about hybrids near Greenup. Would be a newbie to this particular species but I consider myself
> a decent fisherman. I have lots of Rod and Reel compos and many types of artificials. Just looking for info to speed the learning curve.
> I notice there is not a lot of recent info here. I hope I can fuel some new conversations on the subject. Thanks in advance for any advice.
> Jimmyjam2


I have been hearing good things the last 10-14 days. 1/4 - 3/8 oz jigs with zoom flukes work well. Not sure what color they are using right now though. As said in an earlier reply, there are a lot of friendly folks that will help you out if you go there. Good luck when you go, it'll be a blast.


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

Have you seen this?
Ohio River Fishing at Racine.. Hybrid Striped Bass Tutorial

Chubs... sure, Ideal - but they will hit a Gulp minnow, swimbaits(white), or a suspending jerk bait in a certain color combo(PM me) dead sticked right in front of their nose - that tends to piss them off real good! When it warms, they will be in the fastest whitewater - typically right off a drop. One wouldn't think a fish could handle current that fast and you won't believe the fight!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Use the same things you used for stripes at Cumberland except umbrella rigs. Live shad and mooneyes, skipjacks, I catch them on everything from crappie jigs to pencil poppers. I got one today on a fluke behind a launcher but folks using shiners and nightcrawlers on bottom were doing best. Water was off both walks.


----------



## PT-63 (Oct 10, 2011)

OK greenupites coupla questions 
A) is Burkes Park boat ramp useable?
B) any bait shops still open? where?
C) any good news from Greenbow ? last I checked the lodge was only open wknds. rest of park was restricted use.


----------



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

(740) 533-9008. Hecla Rd bait shop


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

When I’m fishing the river I always have a Hopkins Shorty and or a blade bait rigged. Size depends on current. Metal baits cast a mile and are killer on Hybrids. Not sure about this early in the season but I imagine they still work.
When you see ‘em bust the surface cast slightly past them and start your retrieve before or as soon as your bait hits the water. Retrieve fast enough to keep your bait on or very close to the surface, I like to skip it across the top until you are where you saw the fish then kill your retrieve and let the bait free fall a bit. Try different retrieves and speeds. When they stop hitting things on top you can use these baits anywhere in the water column. Swimbaits are highly effective as well. Size matters so experiment...
If you have a cast net river fish hit bait from the river way more aggressively than store bought.

Favorite spots... well the Scioto and the confluence. In the dam area look for fast water around current breaks. We’ve had great success in area’s where fast and slow water meet, usually on the fast side. When the horn blows get ready...
Good Luck!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Water's at 24 right now and supposed to go up another 14ft. The boat ramp is usually always open. Big Cat Tackle Shack on SR 140 has all your needs. Another tip, finish your retrieve all the way to the boat because they will hit a lure as you are finishing and scare the crap outta ya!!. If you see them bustin and they don't hit, toss a heavy spoon in the middle of them and the big slobs might be lazy and waiting for the smaller fish to stun and sink the bait they are after. Don't be surprised if you catch a few cats this way too,,,,


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Caught some babies today, way too hot!! Small crappie jigs, white, 3 inch sluggos, minnow imitations. Couldn't get any with the big gear today, so I'll play with them!! 5 Hybrids and 3 Whites


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Get'm Dave!


----------



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

Nice Dave. Wish I was there


----------

